# My Premonition - Atticus (More Communication)



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just emailed the following to Jennifer. I sometimes get premonitions and believe that Atticus has contacted me.


Please don't think that I'm crazy and I'm really only trying to help, but I do believe that Atticus has been communicating with me. I would like to share what I've seen and see if it makes any sense to you.

Atticus has told me that he knows that you and everyone have been sending him messages to go into the silver box, but he doesn't know where the silver box is and he's afraid to look for it because he feels safe where he is now and doesn't want to get more lost. 

He is telling me that when he left your house, he went the same way that you go for walks with him. He believes that he has gone "right" from your house. After 2-3 blocks later, there is something that he's been curious to see, but you haven't allowed him to investigate it on your walks. It's on the left.

So after about 2-3 blocks he headed "left" through yards by people's houses. He only went another 2-3 blocks through the yards and then turned right again. That's when he got confused and couldn't remember how to get home. 

He has continued going right for 2-3 miles. He is behind a dumpster that has a 3 sided wall around it. The wall is a beige or sand color. There isn't a building in front of the open side. The building is behind the dumpster and it is tall (to Atticus) and is a block building that is a sand color. 

I keep getting a couple of different images of the dumpster itself. Sometimes it appears to be the same sand color as the wall (this is most of the time) but occasionally it comes to me as being a dark green color.

There is pavement, like a parking lot around the dumpster but I don't get a sense of cars so much as open pavement that Atticus can see when he peeks around the dumpster -- the opposite direct from the building.

He feels safe behind the dumpster and is waiting for you to come and find him. He does NOT feel safe venturing out from the dumpster and will only go to the edge where the pavement is and the dumpster is close behind him.

Don't know if any of this makes any sense to you, but this is the picture that I'm getting from Atticus.

Also, the street that he took to get to the dumpster -- when he went right for 2-3 miles is a busier street than the street you live on. It appears to be more of a commercial street or higher traffic street. He had to cross the busy street to get to the dumpster.

He is no more than 2-3 miles from your house.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

You really have specific details there. I hope you are right and the little baby can be home today.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Whoa--that would be pretty intense if it were all true! I believe that people can have these abilities and I hope you are right!!! I hope he is home SOON!!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh wow. I wish I could help look for him. Your post sent chills down my spine. Poor little guy. Your "vision" of it makes so much sense. Glad he is waiting and not going any further. We must find him!!!!!!!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

It would be great if this all pans out. I hope Jennifer gets your email soon! Do you have any other way to contacting her...phone etc.?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think your crazy, your details are very specific. I hope that Jennifer and Ken find Atticus based what you have seen. Still praying like crazy. rayer: rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I wish I lived closer to new mexico so I could help find him. Poor little Atticus.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

We pray that this is right and that he is there! Please atticus stay safe your mommy is looking for you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, guys -- I've never actually been to Socorro and I've never looked at a map of Socorro but after I posted this, I went onto Mapquest and looked up Jennifer's and Ken's address on mapquest and from what I've seen in my premonitions and what I see on the map, this is my guess.

I believe that Atticus has crossed El Camino and that he's on the east side of El Camino near College Avenue. He may have even gotten as far as where El Camino turns into Middle Road.

I don't believe that the building is an apartment complex but is some time of office building that faces east or south. The dumpster and Atticus are around the back of the building which isn't by a street, but there is pavement behind the building.

Now, I'm guessing at this because it isn't in my vision, but I think that all of the parking for the building is in front of the building, because Atticus doesn't seem to see any cars by the pavement that he sees by the dumpster.

Jennifer and Ken -- are there any businesses in that area that might fit this description?

Gosh, but I hope I'm right.

BTW -- this didn't happen until after the girls got the Valentine's Day presents from Atticus and Rubgy last night. After I handled the presents, I just sat down and really concentrated on little Atticus. This premotion has come to me in sections throughout the night and as I was driving to the office this morning.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Lynn I do not think you are crazy one bit. I myself have had premonitions in the past. They started when I was about 14. With the details you have here I hope that Jennifer and Ken will know what you are talking about with the places and bring this little boy home. 

God has gifted you and you know how to use it. Thank you for that!!


Jennifer and Ken I have not posted much but know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Becky


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow Lynne that sounds like much more detailed information than even the psychics gave!! That's really amazing, especially the part about him wanting to explore the place that he's not allowed to the left. I know it's not even 11 there yet, so she might be out working, but can you call or text her to let her know to read the email so she can get started with that info as soon as she can? 
This is really encouraging, and your earlier idea about contacting the waste service to find the location of all the dumpsters is great. From there it will just be a process of elimination. 
Praying that this will be the day Atticus is found!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW THAT WAS INTENSE, I PRAY HE IS FOUND TODAY WITH YOUR PREMONITION IT SOUNDS HOPEFUL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow Lynn I sure hope your vision pans out I could picture it as you wrote it! That was weird I hope Jennifer can check it out!!! Prayers continue. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> OK, guys -- I've never actually been to Socorro and I've never looked at a map of Socorro but after I posted this, I went onto Mapquest and looked up Jennifer's and Ken's address on mapquest and from what I've seen in my premonitions and what I see on the map, this is my guess.
> 
> I believe that Atticus has crossed El Camino and that he's on the west side of El Camino near College Avenue. He may have even gotten as far as where El Camino turns into Middle Road.
> 
> ...


Do you know if they are out searching now? I would be searching every waking moment. Do you have a cell phone number you can contact them at and give them the information, just in case they don't get your email right away?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That's impressive...there is a cell phone number on the flyer...I have it if you don't. Let me know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I did leave a v-mail on their cell to look at the email. Either there are out where there is no cell service or in class where the phones need to be turned off.

When Jennifer is in the field, she usually has her laptop with her.

This came in from someone on the pyschic forum that has a reading about him yesterday.

I did keep trying to get information about Atticus, I'm seeing a water-tower when I asked about the white circles. I know there are also these water way type thingys in that area, I'm not sure what they are called since I live hear Chicago where you never see such things! I feel one of those is behind him. I've only seen one once on a trip to NM. The message would be that there is a water storage type thing around him. Would there be white circles in one? Maybe where water shoots out when it is needed? I'd say for them to go to the building described and put up posters of Atticus, and talk to people that work there. I'm still praying for him to come home safe and sound, surrounding him with angels, and love. 


It was just so strange to me because when I looked at the map, it was just like Atticus had explained it to me. Going the opposite direction would not have made any sense but how was I do know this.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

How I pray that you are right...if anything would ever happen to Skylar Sue I would definitely want you on my team....thank you for being there for Atticus....you and all the maltese mommies on this forum are the best....


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I pray Atticus will find his way home soon, he is trying hard to get through.

Could you try something like "google earth" or the mapping with pictures to maybe track the route from their house to search for your tower? 

Barbara and the boys


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I've got chills again. It's so weird how my body reacts to when I read these premonitions. I hope and pray that Atticus is found today. rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i hope you are right!! I got goosebumps reading this email


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lynn,
Thanks

There are many dumpsters near campus and we are checking them all out.
your description is of a place near where he has been spotted - so I don't think you are crazy
thanks so much for your positive energy and thoughts - we have many traps near this particular dumpster and we will certainly investigate it more heavily today. I have to get a skunk out of a trap, Caleb is putting fliers on all the cars in the parking lots (nice bright colored fliers) but I will concentrate on this area this afternoon.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh I hope you find Atticus soon! I'm sure you miss him and I know he misses you. 

I will keep you in my thoughts! Good luck today, he just has to be found!

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Lynn, you are awesome :rockon: I think you are right. I don't think he went too far. the white circles might be the letter "O" of the business name. part of a sign or something. supermarket name? I'm sure he found a water source and knows where to get water. they always know where their water bowl is. so it makes sense that he is near the water also.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Checking for an update and was so glad to see Jennifer knows where you're talking about. I hope so much they find him today and we all get the update we've been watching for.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope you are right Lynne. :grouphug: I have not stopped thinking about Atticus and have not been sleeping well. My husband and I both feel just awful about this situation and we hope you find him very soon :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh wow....that's amazing! I hope your premonition is right and Jennifer can use it to find Atticus. Please, please...let Atticus be found today! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow Lynne - what you are saying is amazingly insane (in a good way) .. and for Jennifer to confirm the location - I am impressed !!

I will be calling on you next time I lose something .. lol

So .. is there a Target store around there ??

I wish all of us could just meet around that area and comb it thoroughly (of course with our fluffs too) .. 

I feel we are zero-ing down on Atticus ..

Lynne - communicate more - he's obviously trying to get thru to you ... sit down in a quiet room ...

Ohhh I wish Atticus could read :shocked:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I keep coming back to look at Atticus's threads. You know, Sunday to friday is a very long time to be in his situation. He is probably so very scared. I am so far from there. If I was closer I certainly would be looking for him all day and night. Time is of the essence. Please, while Atticus is not my dog, I am an animal lover. If there are people who live in that area I am, begging you to go seach to save him.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think we should hire some people. we have home depot here that people are lining up in the morning looking for something to do for small amount of money. usually they find a job for the day in the morning so we have to be quick. don't know about NM if it has a home depot. but I think we need more people on the ground searching. we can offer a basic amount to go look and then at the end of the day if they bring him home give them a reward.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Click here: Socorro Springs Brewing Company 

I found this googling water towers in Socorro - I called them and they said they are 1 or two miles away from the campus.

They have a tower (beer) in front of their building.

The lady knew about Atticus's flyer - she has one upstairs in the office .. she is going to go in her lunch time around the dumpster and try to see if she can find Atticus ..

It's a shot in the dark - I told her he is very scared and timid ..


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*wow lynne.....I don't think your crazy at all!....I think you're a godsend with crucial information*...keep doing what you do...Atticus is being bombarded with messages and prayers and if he can connect with one of us.....more power to ya sister....keep it up* :grouphug: :aktion033: rayer: *


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Click here: Socorro Springs Brewing Company
> 
> I found this googling water towers in Socorro - I called them and they said they are 1 or two miles away from the campus.
> 
> ...


Good idea Lennabella.

Do you think it would be too much to ask her if she has a sandwich or something? (no chocolate, of course). It might get him to come to her.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> Click here: Socorro Springs Brewing Company
> 
> I found this googling water towers in Socorro - I called them and they said they are 1 or two miles away from the campus.
> 
> ...



*
nice job!...the building is even tan like Lynne said......I wish I could permanently cross my fingers until Atticus gets home (and I truly believe he will).......
SM is the best group of people around.....*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526956
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will call back and ask her - I didn't get her name but she said she will call the number of the flyer if she does ... hmmmmmmm I wonder if her name was Megan ???
(See Gibbert's post) .. now that would be FREAKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys -- thanks for not thinking of me as crazy. I looked at the Socorro Springs Brewing Company and that's the opposite direction from the premonition I had.

Since getting to the office, I haven't had anymore feelings or communications or whatever from Atticus. Maybe it's because I'm too busy to concentrate. In any event, my connection with him has been broken. I will try when I get home this evening. Maybe he's asleep or too tired to communicate.

I'm not certain there's any more he could tell me anyway. He tried to tell me the way he went and what he's seeing now -- the dumpster and the pavement. I'm not sure that he can add anything else. 

In any event, I'm not getting anything from him.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

This place also has an outdoor Patio ...

Please Atticus come out - they want to help you !!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm still praying like crazy that Atticus will come home!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

you all are such great people. so great and fabulous!


ATticus WILL BE FOUND; HE WILL BE FOUND!!!

little boy come out of your little hiding shelter. mom and dad will pick you up :wub: :wub: :wub: 



rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok I called the brewery right now again.

The ladies name is MOLLY ... she is out there checking for him now. I told them that he is probably hungry after being missing for 6 days.

They are going to call the # on the flyer ... and I did mention that his name is ATTICUS


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Ok I called the brewery right now again.
> 
> The ladies name is MOLLY ... she is out there checking for him now. I told them that he is probably hungry after being missing for 6 days.
> 
> They are going to call the # on the flyer ... and I did mention that his name is ATTICUS[/B]


Thanks for doing that.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I think we should hire some people. we have home depot here that people are lining up in the morning looking for something to do for small amount of money. usually they find a job for the day in the morning so we have to be quick. don't know about NM if it has a home depot. but I think we need more people on the ground searching. we can offer a basic amount to go look and then at the end of the day if they bring him home give them a reward.[/B]


Thats a good idea, Fay.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526951
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I feel too Fay - Jennifer and Ken need more people to cover more areas - if everyone combs the surrounding areas - he will be somewhere ...

Atticus - I am getting sick over this and I dont' even know you - FIND AND GET INTO THE BLOODY SILVER BOX FOR GOD'S SAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure, he is waiting to be found. He is probably too scared and tired to come out.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Ok I called the brewery right now again.
> 
> The ladies name is MOLLY ... she is out there checking for him now. I told them that he is probably hungry after being missing for 6 days.
> 
> They are going to call the # on the flyer ... and I did mention that his name is ATTICUS[/B]


Good Job! :aktion033: I sure hope they find Atticus!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope someone finds that baby and brings him home soon. I too am sick over this whole thing. Dont worry Atticus....someone is going to find you, come out and let them see you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't think he'll come out. He seemed to tell me when we were communicating that he is too scared to come out. He thinks he will get more lost and that he feels safe by the dumpster. He seemed to think that Jennifer would come and get him if he just stayed there.

He won't venture out much further than just outside of the wall where the dumpster is. He needs to be able to see the dumpster to feel safe.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I wonder how often the garbage men pass and empty the dumpsters? Maybe they will find him.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just wondering if the waste management company who services the dumpsters in the area have been contacted?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> I don't think he'll come out. He seemed to tell me when we were communicating that he is too scared to come out. He thinks he will get more lost and that he feels safe by the dumpster. He seemed to think that Jennifer would come and get him if he just stayed there.
> 
> He won't venture out much further than just outside of the wall where the dumpster is. He needs to be able to see the dumpster to feel safe.[/B]



well I dreamed about him all night too, he was hiding behind some cardboards at a brick-lined (red) house. peeping out, shivering and waiting. he was fine, but he wouldn't move away. he justed peeped out looking very scared.

:bysmilie: 

maybe I dreamed that because I think about him a lot at daytime and it went into my dreams, still I thought it coulnd't harm if I justed told you about it..


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, so Atticus is a smart little man and not wandering further. That is what we tell our kids..STAY PUT! The more you wander the more lost you could become. Hang in there Atticus...Mommy will find you...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My neighbor is a physic and I just called her and told her that a dog was missing. She quickly gave me this information without me telling her anything. She said he is hiding, she could see a *dirt hill or sand bank. * She said that is important and to let the owner know. She also said that his front left paw may be hurt but that he is ok. She said that the owner will find him and will have him back. I asked her to call me if anything else came to her and she said she would. She just loves animals. I e-mailed this to Jennifer and also to Lynn, Lacie's Mom so that she could make sure Jennifer gets the message about the *dirt hill or sand bank*. Hopefully that will mean something to Jennifer.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone know what time of day he has been spotted? .. I believe I read the spottings have been all in the same general area ...is that correct?
Like everyone else here.. I seem to be so focused on this dear little guy. Just wish there was more people searching or even 'staking-out' dumpsters in the area. I worry that when the waste management guys show up that the noise etc will frighten him... 
Any more "insight" as to the people feeding birds etc. God willing these preminonitions are right on target but do think that concurrent 'expansion of search should also be done as well... who knows the two might come together to narrow down the 'field.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*that, in addition with the ofer of sandy (from dogdetective) about looking for atticus ith the help of her search dog, IT MUST WORK!!!!*


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow Lynn, your description is really specific! That's amazing. I hope it helps Jennifer find Atticus. Thanks for your help.
And the sand hill should be helpful in tyring to locate him. 

I know that he will return home.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I feel so helpless that it hurts , I can't do anything at work. I just know he is waiting somewhere and crying :smcry: you guys are great, so many new ideas to look at and search. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope today will be the day that he is found!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, if your premonition turns out to be right......I'm hiring YOU for a reading. I didn't realize it's been six days already :smcry: , common Atticus....keep sending out your tiny thoughts, help us find you!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

JUST CHECKING ,I FEEL IN MY HEART HE WILL BE FOUND REAL SOON :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Guess what ... I just spoke to Molly - she searched but no luck ... but !!!!!!!!!
I asked if her dumpster was emptied out today - she said yes !!!

Maybe a co-incidence that all dumpsters were emptied out today  

Fay (Sparkey's) mom have been talking to each other on yahoo messenger ..
we are both upset and can't concentrate on our jobs.

We are so close yet so far ...

maybe if we all channel into Atticus at the same time .. telling him not to be scared of the silver box - just go in - it will keep you safe and lead you to mommy ... it might work telepathetically ...

I'm running out of ideas here beside getting on a plane and going down there...

ATTICUS - DON'T MAKE ME COME DOWN THERE !!!

COME ON GOOD BOY - FIND THE SILVER BOX .. LOOK HARD YOU WILL FIND IT !!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I think we should hire some people. we have home depot here that people are lining up in the morning looking for something to do for small amount of money. usually they find a job for the day in the morning so we have to be quick. don't know about NM if it has a home depot. but I think we need more people on the ground searching. we can offer a basic amount to go look and then at the end of the day if they bring him home give them a reward.[/B]




Great idea Faye,

I'm wondering how many silver boxes Jennifer has, maybe she could put them next the dumpsters, she could put in a toy of his or some clothing so he could smell her. He might be really scared now that the dumpsters have been emptied, but if he felt safe there he will be back.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

> Lynn, if your premonition turns out to be right......I'm hiring YOU for a reading. I didn't realize it's been six days already :smcry: , common Atticus....keep sending out your tiny thoughts, help us find you![/B]


This is really day #5 since he got out about 4:00 p.m. MT on Sunday.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=526951
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - that really is a great idea, Fay. I would definitely go that route if it was one of my babies missing.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I just can't get that brewery out of my mind. It has the tower and from the picture it has a sandy colored wall, and the asphalt driveway.

I just did a google directions from the house (Lewis Drive/Lopezville Road) to the brewery on N California Street. Could this be the way Atticus said he went...

Yesterday at lunch, there were two small dogs running loose, and I was able to get one in my car then followed the other around the block. It started to come to me then ran to a house with an open gate ( it was really windy yesterday) I banged on the door and called that their dogs were out and I had one in my car. I got them their dogs back and they never said thank you. I even had to close the gate for them.

I am so consumed with Atticus, I couldn't let these little dogs (or any) just stay running loose. So I continue to pray for his safe return.

Barb and the boys


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I just can't get that brewery out of my mind. It has the tower and from the picture it has a sandy colored wall, and the asphalt driveway.
> 
> I just did a google directions from the house (Lewis Drive/Lopezville Road) to the brewery on N California Street. Could this be the way Atticus said he went...
> 
> ...



I have a feeling about the Brewery too ... but I know this was mentioned but what is the name of the waste management company that tends to those dumpsters ... there must be a company that does all of them .... If I knew the name I'd contact them with some info ...
those trucks are noisy and make a large bang when they are put down after being emptied ...
Atticus is probably terrified ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As soon as I left the office and got into my car, Atticus started communicating with me again.

Here is the info I got -- not necessarily in this order, but I've sorted it out for your to read.

Atticus felt safe by the dumpster and he felt certain that if he remained there his Mom (Jennifer) would find him. 

Earlier today, the dumpster moved and there was a loud banging noise and it scared Atticus and he ran. He doesn't know where he ran to but he was sooooooooooooooooooo scared and just kept on running (I think about a mile from where the dumpster was).

But he can't tell me any direction but I don't see streets, just yards or neighborhoods.

He doesn't know where he is and doesn't even know how to get back to the dumpster. He was under a hedge or bush and there was dried (dead) grass like a yard. But he doesn't feel safe there and won't stay there. 

But he is soooooooooooooooo tired and doesn't feel good and is soooooooooooooooooooooo tired, so tired. It's hard to move because he is so tired. He doesn't believe that anyone can find him now because he doesn't know where he is and he's sad too.

He doesn't want to stay where he is but he's so tired, just so tired to move.

I've tried to tell him to look for a silver box but he doesn't understand what that is. I then told him to look for a shiny cage and he seems to understand that. He is leaving or has left where he was resting to look for a shiny cage before it gets dark, but he doesn't know which way to go.

After that I didn't get anything else except that he's so tired and so sad because he doesn't believe that his Mom and Dad will be able to find him.

I tried to tell him that they would if he could find a shiny cage and that there were more than 1 shiny cages. But he doesn't know where they are but he will try to look for one.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

As you said he probably is so tired. He probably doesn't have the energy to look for a box. Poor guy doesn't have nourishment. Really he is depending on that someone finds him. I pray that someone gets to him soon.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

now I'm having a hard time keeping the tears away....dear Lord please help Atticus...please....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It may be good that he is in a more 'neighborhood area' maybe someone will spot him... 
I actually teared up as I read that ... I feel so frustrated and am so sad for little Atticus!!! if he only knew how hard everyone is trying to get him back to his mommy and daddy!
If we only knew was he headed further away from home or God willing he is headed more TOWARD home!

I haven't looked yet but do hope the search dog, Lester, will be used.. his strong sense of smell might just track Atticus's trail.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so very frightened for him......

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: omg, I'm so sad :smcry: I hate the nights :smcry: is it raining there?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My heart feels very heavy...I just hate that this is happening....I'm trying to stay hopeful....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No, it's cloudy but never started raining and it's pretty warm (not like a week and a half ago).

Over and over and over, all I could pick up was how tired he was and then how sad he was and that he no longer had hope that he would be found.

I was crying by the time I got home because I was experiencing his feeling. He was tired he could hardly move.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Do the others who also had premonitions have any insight on which way he headed? 

My heart is so heavy just thinking of him out there!!!
Please dear God keep him safe and lead those who are trying so desperately to find him!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, this is just the saddest thing. I am getting so depressed over this. It is breaking my heart. If he doesn't think he can be found where he is and if he is getting so tired that he may be getting sick, maybe he should go to a public place. Can you get him to maybe go to a store or somewhere where he can get help. 

I know there are a lot of heavy hearts on SM right now. :grouphug:


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so in tears right now. I don't really get on much but feel awful about little Atticus missing. I read all the posts and can't wait to see the one that he is found. SM is a great place and the closeness amongst members is amazing.

"come home Atticus, find the silver thing and get in so mommy can take you home"

My thoughts and prayers are with you Jennifer and Ken.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Please Atticus, keep safe. Rest. Tell us where you are. 
We have to find you. You have to go home.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm so afraid for this baby!! Dear Lord, please protect him!! Please lead him home!!!


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

im so sad, and worried for atticus...

i dont even know what i would do if anything like this happened to ryder....

please atticus go somewhere where someone can find you!!!

everyone is worried sick!!!

rayer:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

This is making me so sad...I hope that Atticus is found ASAP...poor little baby must be so scared and lonely... :smcry: :smcry: 
Please God keep him safe...


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh.. poor atticus.. i feel soooooooo bad for him... poor little baby boy!!! get home soon!!!!!!! *sigh* i feel so helpless........


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sick over this . I think a door knock needs to occur so people will start searching their yards . I pray he will be found soon rayer: . Sarah


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I am praying with all my heart that Atticus is found soon.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: I'm so sad will continue to pray for Atticus. Please keep us updated!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I can't bear to hear that Atticus may not be feeling well and is too tired to move so I can only imagine how Jennifer might feel reading these thoughts. I'm sure she is worried enough. Let's all try to stay positive and hopeful. It's important for Atticus and his family.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*please lord...give atticus strength and courage to believe he will be found soon :smcry: rayer: :grouphug: 


<span style="font-family:Century Gothic">I'm so tempted to just get a Socorro, AZ phone book and start blasting people..........I wish EVERYONE cared as much as we do......and I wish we were all closer* *</span>


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> *please lord...give atticus strength and courage to believe he will be found soon :smcry: rayer: :grouphug:
> 
> 
> <span style="font-family:Century Gothic">I'm so tempted to just get a Socorro, AZ phone book and start blasting people..........I wish EVERYONE cared as much as we do......and I wish we were all closer* *</span>[/B]



I did a search on myspace and emailed a bunch of strangers and asked them to send out bulletins to everyone on their friends' list. Maybe some of them will help look tomorrow or at least be on the lookout in case they do see him.

I can hardly stand this! Atticus, please go home!!!!! Auntie Lynn will help you get there if you'll just communicate with her.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

All day long at work, I was asked so many times, "what is wrong?" And all I could think of was Atticus.

ATTICUS hang on, you ARE being looked for! You are needed at home.

God bless and keep you safe and sound until the reunion.
Melanie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep looking for updates and I'm so disappointed when I don't see the one that says Atticus is home. I hope either the pet detective or the tracking dog will come and help and that he gets home soon. This is so scary for that little guy and so so very sad. I wish we could all be there to help search!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sad right now! :smcry: I just want Atticus to be found and be at home!!! Please, please get home Atticus. I'm still praying for Atticus to return to his Mommy and Daddy. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh dear Lord, please wrap your arms around Atticus, and guide him home. :grouphug: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Please, lets try and be positive. I wish I was near to NM to help.......


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: Please guide Atticus home rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I come right here everyday in hope that Atticus has been found. :grouphug: Please little man go find those traps.

Hopefully my visit here tomorrow will be greeted with some happy news. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

i just prayed for Jennifer and Ken to find Atticus tomorrow...

and i asked god to please watch over him and protect his little furry behind....

i even asked ryder to tell atticus to go somewhere his mommy and daddy could find him...

i really hope tomorrow brings this little man home...

i look forward to seeing an update tomorrow after work....

and ill pray one more time before i go to sleep.....



Ryder sends his love and licks to Jennifer and ken and he also says "ATTICUS PLEASE COME HOME!!! WERE ALL WORRIED SICK ABOUT YOU!!!"

rayer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:bysmilie: 

Still rayer: for Atticus's safe return rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*
BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!

* ATTICUS IS HOME!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31641


----------

